# طلب



## bobo9722 (20 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من المهتمين مساهدتي في هذا المشروع
مشروع حريق مصنع ارتفاعه 14 متر طوله 71 متر عرضه 31 متر السؤال المسافة بين الرشاشات ورارتفاع الرشاش و المصنع درجة خطورة عالية وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 مايو 2015)

المسافات بين الرشاشات تكون طبقاً للخطورة, اذا كانت خطورة عاليه(extra hazard) تكون اقصي مسافة بين الرشاشات 3.70 م


----------



## bobo9722 (11 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا م.ايمن


----------

